# Fps Einbrüche bei jedem Spiel!!!



## tobbes22 (27. Dezember 2015)

*Fps Einbrüche bei jedem Spiel!!!*

Hallo Leute,
habe mir vor ein paar Tagen einen neuen Computer zusammengebaut.
Dann habe ich gestern nach ca. vier Stunden GTA  5 zocken mit stabilen 60 fps bemerkt, dass die fps  Anzahl stetig auf ca. 30 fps sinkt und dann wieder auf 60 fps steigt.
Das Problem scheine ich jetzt dauerhaft bei allen Spielen zu haben, so auch z.B. bei minecraft, was vorgestern ebenfalls noch einwandfrei lief. 
Neuster Grafikkartentreiber ist installiert, an der Temperatur, die zwischen 40 und 50 Grad liegt, kann es auch nicht liegen.
Hat da jemand eine Idee was ich machen könnte?


----------



## toni28 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fps Einbrüche bei jedem Spiel!!!*

Vsync abschalten...


----------



## HisN (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fps Einbrüche bei jedem Spiel!!!*

oder Tripplebuffer aktivieren, dann kann vsync an bleiben.


----------

